# where do i start



## 23107 (Mar 15, 2007)

I ve been suffering with d for many years now and try and control it with colofac, but things are getting worse. I ve always maintained its triggered by food. I tried keeping a food diary, but what triggers one week is ok the next. has anyone any advise on how to work out what my triggers maybe? Just found this website its fab, i thought i was the only one with this problem.


----------



## emili (May 30, 2007)

I think that here also you are the only one to have this problem. Maybe soon you will get someone to advise you here. I don't know anything about this but I am here to support you..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Food is sometimes a trigger, sometimes it is just an innocent bystander. There are a lot of things that effect IBS. Typically for me if you can eat something and it's 50/50 if you will react the food probably isn't to blame. If almost everytime you eat it you have symptoms then it is a trigger food (and the amount may matter in that, because of how some things work you may be able to eat a spoonful, but not a big serving of it).Some people do find that certain foods tend to be bothersome when they IBS is acting up for other reasons. So you might tolerate greasy food on a good IBS day, but if it was already acting up earlier in the day the same meal may set off symptoms.Sometimes the act of eating can set off IBS (any food) as the colon becomes more active after every human eats every meal. Larger, heavier, greasier meals set off a bigger reaction as can eating after you let yourself get really hungry (like skipping lunch and not eating until dinner). For some small frequent meals helps even if the same food eaten as 3 big meals would be a problem.K.


----------

